# For Men Who Lift Weights



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

I’m thinking of getting my husband a really nice fitness tracker watch for Father’s Day (have to start saving early because I’m a SAHM and buy gifts from him out of my spending money—otherwise it’s just buying him a gift from his paycheck). 

Anyway, I was casually asking my brother which ones would be nice enough to wear all the time and he said he didn’t think men who lifted a lot care about fitness trackers because they don’t allot a lot of “steps” for the type of workouts he does. He does do cardio I think 2 or 3 times a week but mostly does weights and generally working out different body parts on different days.

Do you guys agree that fitness trackers are not really that useful for weight lifting and similar workouts? If you think they are, what is a really nice one that is attractive enough to wear to the office and at the gym? If it matters what operating system, he has an android personal phone and an iphone for his job.

TIA!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I lift weights every day and see no use for a fitness tracker. The only benefit would be if my training was more of a heart rate based training, but generally that is not common when lifting weights. Plus, for me at least, having a device on my wrist would just add unnecessary bulk (get caught on weights, etc...), which I would end up taking off anyhow


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Ooh thanks glad i asked. I didnt think about the "bulk" factor.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

What kind of cardio does he do? If he's a runner, the watch would probably be welcome. If cost is an issue, I would suggest the Garmin Forerunner series. I use a 110 now, but started with the 10... and recently purchased a refurbished 10 for my daughter a year ago that is still working great. You can get a refurbished 10 series for as low as $55 on Amazon.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Fitness trackers are a waste of money unless they really need it to log how far they're running and the pace.

While some have heart rate monitors that are better than others, they aren't anywhere near as accurate as they should be.


----------



## Jonny Be Confused (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't think a fitness tracker would help a lot for weight lifting. Does he do any weight lifting at home? If so maybe some sort of device he would use a lot at home would be better. 

I love my PowerBlock select able dumbbells. There are other select able sets out there like Bowflex's version. I love being able to quickly and easily set them to different weights.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

@thefam - Very sweet and thoughtful of you. It's impressive how you start this early and pull it from your spending money. If you can provide a bit more of his fitness routine(s) I'm confident you'll receive some suggestions that fit better.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

My 2c. I've had a Fitbit (Charge HR) on my wrist since last May. I've found it quite useful, both for cardio (elliptical) and weights (free and machine). 

While wearable trackers were essentially pedometers when they first came out, they've grown into much more sophisticated devices that do more than just 'measure steps'. There are quite a few now that also recognise weight workout routines. And can let you add routines it doesn't know about. Here's a couple of links to help you:

https://www.wareable.com/fitness-trackers/best-trackers-for-the-gym-group-test-960

Best Fitness Tracker For Weight Lifting - Activity Tracker World

As far as 'bulk', The only time it kinda gets snagged is when i'm doing sideways pulls on the cable crossover machine, when the cable lays across my wrist, but isn't a major issue.


As to HR measurement, i've checked it against the measurements taken on the machines, and it seems to always be about the same as the machines reading. Now, the machines may also not be the most accurate either, but it does always pretty much match up...

There's also correct placement, for my Fitbit, it's one/two finger widths above your wrist bone (the sticky out lumps)

There was a lawsuit against Fitbit last year, claiming inaccurate HR readings:

Fitbit Lawsuit: 4 Things to Know

Though, IMO, the 'testing' done by the plaintiffs was... halfa££ed. It takes a while for the device to get used to you, which wasn't tried in the testing. Put it on, work out for a short time, take it off, and wonder why it didn't 'know' you in the short period. 

And the claim is that they (trackers) don't measure HR as accurately as a dedicated medical grade device. Well, DUH! Trackers are a multi function, have to do it all, for around $100 device. But none of the manufacturers have ever claimed (afaik) that their devices are as accurate as a dedicated medical grade device.


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

I've had a Microsoft Fitness Band for two years and it's been in the drawer for 20 months. First, I had battery problems and went thru three bands. Apparently a quality assurance problem when the Band first came out, but my wife calls me "Magneto" as I do this to other batteries too...motocycles and her sports car. I've promised to only use my powers for good...

But having once got a Band that worked, I found it pretty worthless for gym work. Ok there's the novelity factor of knowing how many steps you've walked/run, and knowing how many hours you slept. It does record calories expended and heart rate, but again, once the novelity factor wore off, it didn't really figure in my workout planning. It would be useless for weight training in my opinion. 

Bless your heart in looking for something like this to help hubby in his workouts. Just knowing that you're interested would be gift enough for me!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

toblerone said:


> Fitness trackers are a waste of money unless they really need it to log how far they're running and the pace.
> 
> While some have heart rate monitors that are better than others, they aren't anywhere near as accurate as they should be.


Even then you can download apps for your phone for free that does distance (via GPS), pace, timing, etc...

I lift and see no use for a FitBit type of device.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I lift, run, and do exercise videos and have never owned a fitness tracker. I think that those are mostly for people that are trying to lose weight not guys that are in shape and exercise because they enjoy it.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> I lift, run, and do exercise videos and have never owned a fitness tracker. I think that those are mostly for people that are trying to lose weight not guys that are in shape and exercise because they enjoy it.


Disagree. I like to monitor my pace, distance, and split. To each their own, but I have trouble running without my 110. That said, I never wear it in the gym.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Have been using my MS Band 2 for a year now I love it. I use it with an app that tracks my calories and I have lost over 30 pounds, so it wasn't a waste of money for me. I am in the shape I was in back in college. I would not have been this dedicated if I was not able to track results and I would not have had the time or inclination to track calories without using an app that makes it simple. Plus I love new tech and you can't do much with a fitness tracker but fitness. Using my new "toy" gave me a reason to workout. The app is "Lose It", it subtracts the calories from my workout in my daily allowance. It is a tool like anything else but for me, it has made a tremendous difference in my life. 

All that being said it isn't really useful for weight lifting, which I do as well. It is very useful for cardio.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Kudos for your thoughts of a gift to aid his workouts. 

I do both strength training and cardio. DW and DS have given me two fitness trackers over the last few years. A Fitbit, and currently a Garmin. 

In answer to your questions, I've never found them any use for weight training and have not seen anyone using weights, at my gym, wearing one either. I have found them useful for my cardio workouts and other activities to monitor my heart rate, distance, pace, but mostly to changing songs on my Spotify list. I have never seen one attractive enough that I would wear out socially or to the office. His mileage may vary. 

Best


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Get him some dynaballs instead.

No don't do that just kidding.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Absolutely I recommend a polar H7 heart rate monitor and the free Polar Beat and polar flow apps

It tracks heart rate and calories burned. I burn about 600-700 calories in a 45 minute weight lifting session and can monitor by HR recovery.

Most men don't monitor their heart but you should and ABSOLUTELY should if you're over 35. 

It ensures you don't afib if you max out for too long and tells you how hard you can push things.

Kettle bells really amp up my HR and increase my calorie burn. I find that with my personal trainer I can go from machine to machine (and free weights, kettle bells, bosu ball, etc) pretty much nonstop, though I do have to catch my breath a bit here and there.

The hr monitor is a great motivator and provides assurance that I'm just fatigued but in no danger and can keep pushing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

OP you've gotten a variety of advice and so it will depend on how your hubby approaches his gym work, if he's tech savvy, and if he's the kind of person who will track calories, mileage, etc. Also, does he have goals that will be facilitated by tech? 

But, I have to say that I am so impressed with your interest in his well being and your devotion to him. Good for you!!! And, good for him. 

Cheers!


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

If he is a lifter, then as others have said, a fitness tracker is pointless. You can buy a nice weight belt. I got one from Cardillo. You can get them embroidered with something if you like. I put my company logo on mine so it is advertising  They are pricey but will last years. I can't stand the weight belts from the local sports stores. They are often junk. Also, look online for Versa Grips. You can get from Amazon. They are very nice and will last a long time.

Cardillo Weight belts - Cardillo USA

https://www.amazon.com/Versa-Gripps...F8&qid=1484242196&sr=1-1&keywords=versa+grips


----------



## AlphaMale74 (Oct 15, 2014)

thefam said:


> I’m thinking of getting my husband a really nice fitness tracker watch for Father’s Day (have to start saving early because I’m a SAHM and buy gifts from him out of my spending money—otherwise it’s just buying him a gift from his paycheck).
> 
> Anyway, I was casually asking my brother which ones would be nice enough to wear all the time and he said he didn’t think men who lifted a lot care about fitness trackers because they don’t allot a lot of “steps” for the type of workouts he does. He does do cardio I think 2 or 3 times a week but mostly does weights and generally working out different body parts on different days.
> 
> ...


Nope. Never wore one of those and never will.


----------



## 2inthemorning (Dec 12, 2016)

thefam said:


> I’m thinking of getting my husband a really nice fitness tracker watch for Father’s Day (have to start saving early because I’m a SAHM and buy gifts from him out of my spending money—otherwise it’s just buying him a gift from his paycheck).
> 
> Anyway, I was casually asking my brother which ones would be nice enough to wear all the time and he said he didn’t think men who lifted a lot care about fitness trackers because they don’t allot a lot of “steps” for the type of workouts he does. He does do cardio I think 2 or 3 times a week but mostly does weights and generally working out different body parts on different days.
> 
> ...



I recently got some fitness clothing from a company called aesthetic revolution. really comfy, great fabric, quality material, makes you look really good to be honest. only thing is they are a bit pricy. As a young man i enjoy 3 kinds of gifts, those from the heart, something i can really use, and lastly anything that makes my cute ass look more dashing.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all of the information and alternative suggestions. Actually what made me think of the fitness tracker was that after years of just using his work phone, he finally bought his own personal phone. I saw that the only app he has downloaded is a fitness tracker, and that's when I thought of buying him one.

He is more of a lifter than anything, has been since we've been married (almost 12 years). He does however do some cardio even though from discussions I have heard with some of his friends who work out with him, they think he should nix the cardio. He has to work to keep weight ON and to keep his bulk because he is naturally thin. But I don't see him ever giving it up because he seems to really enjoy it whenever he does it.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

DayOne said:


> My 2c. I've had a Fitbit (Charge HR) on my wrist since last May. I've found it quite useful, both for cardio (elliptical) and weights (free and machine).
> 
> While wearable trackers were essentially pedometers when they first came out, they've grown into much more sophisticated devices that do more than just 'measure steps'. There are quite a few now that also recognise weight workout routines. And can let you add routines it doesn't know about. Here's a couple of links to help you:
> 
> ...


Hey Day1! Read your latest update and was grinning from ear to ear! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

As a lifter it's still important to keep up on your cardio. The best way to do this is to lift faster.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

The best gift you could give your husband is to get a job and help him with the family finances. I guarantee you he doesn't like the fact he has to supply every dollar that comes into the family nor should he feel he is responsible to do so.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Get a fitness watch which also does HR and doesn't need a chest strap. Many fitness watches now can check HR directly at the wrist and can chart HR all day. A chest strap is more accurate for HR, but it's more cumbersome and you don't wear it all day. 

I know Fitbit, Garmin, and others have HR watches in about the $100 range.

As many people have said, fitness tracking (movement) probably isn't useful for weightlifting, but HR tracking is. Plus, it's good to know your HR in general, especially as you get older.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

jb02157 said:


> The best gift you could give your husband is to get a job and help him with the family finances. I guarantee you he doesn't like the fact he has to supply every dollar that comes into the family nor should he feel he is responsible to do so.


I aint even mad at ya for looking out for the brothers.  But I can assure you my husband is a HAPPY and satisfied man. I got this.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> As a lifter it's still important to keep up on your cardio. The best way to do this is to lift faster.


I think that's what he was advised but he enjoys the other cardio.


----------



## DoctorSane (Jul 8, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> As a lifter it's still important to keep up on your cardio. The best way to do this is to lift faster.


You are obviously an agent of Broki. Shoo, shoo, gainz goblin!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

DoctorSane said:


> You are obviously an agent of Broki. Shoo, shoo, gainz goblin!


No whey!


----------



## DoctorSane (Jul 8, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> No whey!


Verily my brother in iron, the only acceptable form of cardio for a swoldier is performed horizontally. Your advice to [TRIGGER WARNING] lift faster is a blasphemy. Today at the Iron Temple I will raise prayers to Brodin in sets of five for your soul.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

garmin has a nice watch that you can select the activity you are doing and it monitors you. Like if you were rowing, you push the rowing tab, and it tells you how many strokes, etc. if i were to get one, it would probably be that one. around $200


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Initiate some absolute off the wall monkey sex, indulge his fetishes, men really like that as a gift, just saying.


----------

